# Finally I have it! The 1968 E10



## noboco.co (Nov 25, 2015)

Today just a short introduction 

My name is Kamil and here's my new project the 1968 BMW 2002, that I have always dreamed of.
It needs lots of love, but it will be worth it, I think.

Today only one photo, I will try to write a bit longer post tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## noboco.co (Nov 25, 2015)

I have always loved the look of the 02s, when the time finally came for me to buy my first classic car (excluding the old Fiat 126p) I knew what to look for.
I am from Poland, I didn't expect to find anything around here, so I was thinking about importing it from Netherlands or Germany.
After a couple days of looking through the classifieds I met with my friend for drinks and told him about my idea to buy an 02, to my surprise he knew a guy he owned a 1602 and was interested in selling it.
Funny thing is that he lives 2km from my house, so I immediately arranged a meeting with him.


This is what I saw:


----------



## noboco.co (Nov 25, 2015)

The car was basically abandoned. It is rusty and incomplete, but no bother, if you want something very bad, nothing can stop you ;-)

That was only the outside of the car. The insides, well.. that's a whole other story. 

It has some cool parts installed:
- new suspension (with Bilstein dampers  )
- new brakes
- new 5-speed transmission
- 2 refurbished Webers ( maybe you will be able to tell me something more about them)
- and the King of Hearts- rebuilt, fresh and tuned 2.0 engine )))


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Cool project! Way to save a classic bimmer.


----------



## noboco.co (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks!

I am working on a couple of mock-ups for how the car should look 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice to see a classic being bought back to life again. They are getting harder to find by the day.


----------



## noboco.co (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks Nigel720

I transported my car to the workshop this week. I'm going to visit it on Monday, we will see how it goes


----------

